# River bounty



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

We hit the river Sunday afternoon hoping for a mess of bream. We started at the "honey hole" and it did not let us down. We pulled out around 30 red bellies and a few big shellcrackers from that one hole. Made a few more stops and caught several more fish, we only kept 16 of the best and released probably 30+, we caught two bass that we kept also. All fish came off the bottom on earthworms and red worms, they came from a couple good eddies next to swift water. Fried them up last night with some fries, hushpuppies, jalapeno cheese grits, and slaw. Good eats!

The honey hole has never let us down as long as the river is right, we have hammered good fish at this one spot for years..


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice dinner fixins right there brother!!! Congrats on a good day with better eats!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Dang, looks good.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm glad somebody got on them. I should have tried some places where we see busted clam shells. Have caught some whoppers in the past doing that, but Ol' Cod doesn't have the patience for that.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for posting. Maybe I will feel like going now.


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

Good work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Man ! That looks mighty fine !


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

My jonboat has remained unused for a while after getting nowhere on the Yellow, much to the chagrin of my 5 year old who keeps asking where we can catch some bream we can eat. I just haven't figured it out yet. :no: Just not enough time on the water to learn it all here!

Congrats on a great haul, it's good to know they are there somewhere!


----------

